# Trying out a Logitech Squeezebox



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

A buddy traded me his old Squeezebox Duet ages ago and I haven't had a chance to use it for anything until now. Anyone have experience with the Squeezebox line of products?

I'm kinda stumbling through getting it working and I can now play music through the controller's headphone jack. I'm tempted to spend $5 for a 3rd party Android app that will do everything the controller does but with the added benefit of being on the touch screen on my phone.

I think I'm going to connect the squeezebox to the radio in the living room or my garage sometime soon, mostly for fun.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Not that one but the original streamer and the audiophile were TOP end Audiophile servers going into a good DAC and still are especially if modded by one of the many outfits. I ended up preferring a modded sonos for complete all around stability and sound


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I always thought that the Duet was cool, but never tried it. I still have my Squeezebox Touch, but I've always just used it with local storage on a USB thumb drive, SSD, or SD memory card. It's a nice, simple device that has fairly decent SQ. Internet Radio streaming always worked well, too. I used it in one of my cars for a bit...somewhere on DIYMA I have a few posts about it. 

There is/was a HUGE community on the Squeezebox Forums that were dedicated to developing all types of apps and hacks for these...some of them very cool. For instance, you could connect a Hi-End outboard USB DAC via the Touch's rear USB port. Also, the wall-wart AC adapter put out 12VDC so it was fairly easy to install in a vehicle. 

Or THIS!!! Check out the Squeezebox Duet integrated into this mad scientist's setup...










FYI in the Squeezebox Touch, the DAC is the AKM4420.






































ickStream brings Tidal streaming to SqueezeBox


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I know right? It is ironic that my buddy gave this to me because he thought Logitech's software was terrible and he thought the utility of it would evaporate as they stopped supporting it. But now the DIY community has remade this thing in their own image with better software than Logitech ever made and it's a thousand times better than it ever was.

So yeah, I look forward to seeing what I can do with it. Thank you for sharing all the neat photos.


----------

